# Hashicorp Vault master key storage



## kavitakr (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi

We plan to use vault to store some certificates/secrets and have a master key to unseal the vault which are split into 3 root keys.

Whats the best way to store the keys for the master key, I did explore some password managers below, if anyone has used which one is more secure?Or any other better way to store the keys secure in disk?






						FreshPorts -- security/keepassxc: KeePass Cross-platform Community Edition
					

KeePassXC is a community fork of KeePassX, a native cross-platform port of KeePass Password Safe, with the goal to extend and improve it with new features and bugfixes to provide a feature-rich, fully cross-platform and modern open-source password manager.  Main Features    * Secure storage with...




					www.freshports.org


----------

